# Need part number for redesigned pedal to fix sticky pedal...



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

First, an explanation of why I need this:
Had the sticky pedal fix arranged w/ Bill Stuart of BMWNA all setup w/ a dealer. Got there, dealer didn't have the part has to re-order it. the dealer was in NJ, i'm a NY resident. I'm so fed up w/ this dealer that I want to take my car to a different dealer to have the pedal ordered and installed- (this time one in NY so that I can have my NY state inspection done at the same time). I made an appointment and then called Bill to have him fax this new dealer the parts. Bill told me its now out of his control- and has to be done by the dealer using TSB# 350102. I called the dealership and they say they have to see the car before they can order the parts. Argh!! 

So, i'm thinking that if I can get the redesigned pedal part numbers(s) (for a manual transmission 325i), i can call this dealer's parts department, and just pretend like I want to order the part. Then, when I go in for service, I can prove to them that my car has the sticky pedal problem, and mention that the part they need is actually already sitting in their parts dept w/ my name on it. I can't believe I have to go through this-- but that's the ever helpful BMW dealership network for ya. BTW, I've called Bill back to try and get the part number but he hasn't returned my calls- so I was hoping that one of you could help. After about 8 months of anticipation I just want to finally get this damned part installed.

So, does anyone have the part numbers for your work order perhaps?

AS always,
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

robg said:


> *
> 
> So, i'm thinking that if I can get the redesigned pedal part numbers(s) (for a manual transmission 325i), i can call this *


The "module" number for my 330ci was 35-40-6-762-481, but I don't know if it will be the same for your 325.

Good luck.


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

Rob,

As I mentioned in my other post I am having this done on Friday so if nobody gets it to you beforehand I will have it posted from my WO Friday night or Saturday - we're hitten' happy hour after work on Friday since a bunch of us are out early for the three day weekend so I might be a bit too lubricated to get to posting till Sat.! I presume the 325 manual tranny pedals are the same regardless of i or Ci. If it's any consolation the same thing happened to me - I should have had the pedal about a month ago... but my "local" dealer was of course on the ball (read: extreme sarcasm...).

Best,

Vince


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

Rob,

Just got mine back and the part listed for the pedal module was 35-40-6-762-480. I have a 325Ci manual so I presume it should be the same for the sedan.

Only drove it the 1/4 mile back from the dealer but significantly better throttle reponse - using the same pressure to get going on the old pedal I lightly chirped the tire with the new one!

Vince


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Can anyone post a copy of the TSB? Which model year(s) are covered?


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

My pedal was installed Friday... :thumbup: 

Throttle response is much better and the pedal movement is as smooth as butter and no more notchy dedal. 

Here are the pedal part numbers: 
My car: 2001 325i 5sp 
Module 35-40-6-762-481 
Adapter Plate 35-40-6-756-720

** My numbers are different compared to the 2002 part numbers.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I'm jealous...

VOB should have ordered the pedal for me, and I have a tentative appointment on the 23rd to get it installed.


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

is this a generic tsb? if i didnt have the sticky pedal would i still be eligible for upgrade based solely on the tsb? does the fix get rid of some of the throttle lag? haha. just looking for work to be done on my car, sooon i'll be out ot warranty so i'm trying to milk bmw for everything their worth. hmm, i should call roadside assistance for their trip planning service.


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

OK, something's a little wierd here with the part numbers...

Raffi - 330Ci - ...-481 - don't know if man or auto
Mine - '01 325Ci - ...-480 - manual
Artslinger - '01 325i - ...-481 - manual

Anyone have some insight??


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Scotes-

I noticed that too. Strange. I hope I ordered the right part #-- I chose the -481 for my 325i manual since it seemed like more people had mentioned that for the 325 manual than the 480 part. We'll probably find out that it has something to do w/ build date. When was your car built?


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

Mine was a 6/01 build. Also, I did not need the adapter plate that some have mentioned geting along with the pedal.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Scotes-

Mine was 5/01. Darn-- I think I ordered the wrong part. damn it.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Maybe the 480 is without the Adapter Plate ... and the 481 if you need the Adapter Plate.:dunno:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

My dealer (not that i trust anything they say) told me that the 481 was for manual transmission cars and 480 was automatic. Of course, this contradicts several people's experiences here.


----------

